# aggressive jack russell



## zac (Sep 22, 2008)

hi i have a 1yr old jack he is obedient and loving but he has started to show aggressive behaviour to other dogs, he is fine for a minute and then just goes for the kill, when on the lead i pull him away firmly shouting no, and i can even keep him interested in his ball, but if a dog runs up to him i know hes going to have a go at it today i bought him a muzzle but we didnt see any dogs on our walk dont know how to correct this.
any suggestions..mary


----------



## Local_oaf1 (Sep 14, 2008)

Is he neutered?


----------



## zac (Sep 22, 2008)

yes hes been neutured


----------



## Degas (Sep 19, 2008)

I have a Jack called Leo. When we went to training class I was taught how to use a water bottle and shout LEAVE IT!!!. It really has worked. Maybe get someone who knows what they are doing to help, otherwise your walks will become a nightmare instead of enjoyable. Good Luck


----------



## fun4fido (Jul 22, 2008)

zac said:


> hi i have a 1yr old jack he is obedient and loving but he has started to show aggressive behaviour to other dogs, he is fine for a minute and then just goes for the kill, when on the lead i pull him away firmly shouting no, and i can even keep him interested in his ball, but if a dog runs up to him i know hes going to have a go at it today i bought him a muzzle but we didnt see any dogs on our walk dont know how to correct this.
> any suggestions..mary


First of all you have to know for sure if this is aggression.

When you say:



> ...has started to show aggressive behaviour to other dogs, he is fine for a minute and then just goes for the kill,...


Could you explain in detail what he actually does, is he vocal, how does he stand, what are his ears doing, what is his tail doing, what is his mouth doing?

In addition is the other dog showing aggression or not.

Also it is rude for another dog to just run up, so a certain amount of response it to be expected. But you first need to know if it really is aggression before figuring out how to modify his behaviour.


----------



## zac (Sep 22, 2008)

when approached from behind his tail will go down, his ears will go down and then he will slightly turn to the other dog and then he will attack, if he has done the approaching his tail is straight and still and his ears are up he will sniff the other dogs face and then rear end and then attack.


----------



## fun4fido (Jul 22, 2008)

zac said:


> when approached from behind his tail will go down, his ears will go down and then he will slightly turn to the other dog and then he will attack, if he has done the approaching his tail is straight and still and his ears are up he will sniff the other dogs face and then rear end and then attack.


Hi Zac,

Thanks for the info.

Sorry to ask more questions, but when you say attack, what does he do? Does he growl viciously while baring his teeth. (snarling), and trying to bite?

Or

Is his mouth open with his teeth just showing, and he just lurches forward?


----------



## zac (Sep 22, 2008)

hi thanks for your reply, if off the lead and he sees another dog sometimes he will bend down in the play mode with his butt in the air and then when the dog approaches he will growl and slightly lift his lip to show a few teeth he dosent lunge forward he just goes to the rear of the dog and then snaps at the scruff and he has gotten another dogs scruff between his teeth once i shouted and he let go. if on the lead and i allow him close to another dog he will do the same thing but if not to close (say on the other side of the road)he will quite happily ignore another dog even if it is screaming at him. i dont want to use a muzzle on him or keep him away from other dogs but i feel a bit of a failure with him at the moment.


----------



## fun4fido (Jul 22, 2008)

zac said:


> hi thanks for your reply, if off the lead and he sees another dog sometimes he will bend down in the play mode with his butt in the air and then when the dog approaches he will growl and slightly lift his lip to show a few teeth he dosent lunge forward he just goes to the rear of the dog and then snaps at the scruff and he has gotten another dogs scruff between his teeth once i shouted and he let go. if on the lead and i allow him close to another dog he will do the same thing but if not to close (say on the other side of the road)he will quite happily ignore another dog even if it is screaming at him. i dont want to use a muzzle on him or keep him away from other dogs but i feel a bit of a failure with him at the moment.


Hi,

Thanks again for info.

From what you've written it would seem that your JRT is interested in playing with others dogs, but is also displaying a certain amount of protectiveness towards you. It's not outright aggression because of a bad temperament, he simply doesn't feel comfortable with other dogs getting too close to you.

I would look at ways of letting him know that he doesn't need to be protective, and at the same time make him see other dogs approaching as a positive thing.

Do you have any neighbours or friends with friendly well-behaved older dogs?

If you do then in a controlled area such as a garden, introduce them. At first just have the other dog sitting at distance so that your dog feels comfortable.

Start to feed your JRT treats, do this quickly, literally one every few seconds. Ask your JRT so sit (lure him with a treat if necessary), and then when the other dogs approaches keep feeding him treats in such a way that he really needs to focus on you, while doing this try to keep eye contact with him, and say "good boy" whenever he makes eye contact with you, and for sitting and being calm.

You'll need soft treats, such as salami, hot dog; something you can cut up in to easy woof down pieces as you will be giving him a treat literally every few seconds.

Vary the training so that when another dog approaches, sometimes you ask him to sit, sometimes down, sometimes heel. Also vary how the other dog approaches, from behind, in front, the side.

Every time the same, feed him treats quickly and try to keep eye contact. Praise him with "good boy", when he makes eye contact with you and for being calm.

You also need to be calm, consistent with your commands, and your timing.

When you think he is performing well, swap roles and have your dog approach the other, do not allow him to pull. Start with the treats as you approach, use them to keep him walking to heel, as you reach the other dog as him to sit, more treats and praise for the right behaviour.

This training should be done over a couple of weeks, and progress slowly to each new stage.

Never shout at your JRT when he gets it wrong, just ignore him and try again.

Have intervals for play throughout the training.

If you don't have access to another dog, then I would recommend a trainer/behaviourist who does group classes, but make sure they only use positive reinforcement through treats and play.

[The Association of Pet Behaviour Counsellors]


----------



## zac (Sep 22, 2008)

hi thanks for all your advice i dont have a friend with a dog, but when we are out and he is on the lead i will start giving him treats as well as finding my self a group class, does this mean he dosent see me as a leader as i always thought i was the boss.


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

zac said:


> hi i have a 1yr old jack he is obedient and loving but he has started to show aggressive behaviour to other dogs, he is fine for a minute and then just goes for the kill, when on the lead i pull him away firmly shouting no, and i can even keep him interested in his ball, but if a dog runs up to him i know hes going to have a go at it today i bought him a muzzle but we didnt see any dogs on our walk dont know how to correct this.
> any suggestions..mary


That's normal for a JR isn't it  Seriously though, have you thought of enroling him in a training class. He will then have the opportunity to socialise with other dogs under supervision. Shame to use a muzzle without trying the training option first


----------



## BJEvans (May 7, 2008)

i have 3 jr and they are very good dogs , all good on the lead and very good towards other dogs , they have all been to training classes .


----------



## zac (Sep 22, 2008)

hi my jack is also very good except he has been showing signs of aggression with other dogs i never took him to puppy classes although i taught him from a book at home and he is very obedient, he was socialized as a puppy because where i walk him there are loads of dogs i am starting agility with him in feb do you have any ideas how to cure him of snapping at other dogs. thanks mary


----------



## zac (Sep 22, 2008)

i would take him to training classes but have just had an op myself and will be out of action until mid november thats why i bought him a muzzle so my family can walk him without fear of him biting.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

zac said:


> i would take him to training classes but have just had an op myself and will be out of action until mid november thats why i bought him a muzzle so my family can walk him without fear of him biting.


You could find he doesn't re-act the same when someone else takes him out. 
which will prove that he is protecting you.

I would enroll in a dog training club, you may find there is a waiting list. Its never too late. 

Sue


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Just out of interest, what do YOU do when he gets into aggressive mode?


----------



## zac (Sep 22, 2008)

he is the same even when my partner takes him out but thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## zac (Sep 22, 2008)

his aggression dosent last that long once hes had a go at another dog i tell him off and encourage him to get his ball and then its all over.


----------



## fun4fido (Jul 22, 2008)

zac said:


> his aggression dosent last that long once hes had a go at another dog i tell him off and encourage him to get his ball and then its all over.


This must be very encouraging for you, as it shows its not outright aggression, more of an initial unease with the proximity of the other dog.

It's very normal for dogs (whatever breed, although some are more protective than others), to be protective of their owners, the reason is - you hold the keys to all their resources, food, shelter, etc.

This is why it's a very clear and powerful message to a dog to feed lots of food (treats) in the presence of other dogs, it lets them know that resources are still available and are not under threat, therefore they can relax and not be protective.

I think group classes would be great for your JRT, but sooner rather than later. Can your partner not take him to group classes while you recover from op.

You can always do another group class when you're better.

Just make sure that the trainer only uses positive reinforcement.


----------



## zac (Sep 22, 2008)

hi ,thanks for your reply, will take on board everything youve said, also spoke to behaviourial expert last night and she gave the advice of a new toy thats used just when hes walked on the lead to keep him focused on his walker and treats when another dog approaches, and then in november when im recovered she will come to our home for a one to one session which i feel really good about, congrats on your entry to crufts next year


----------



## zac (Sep 22, 2008)

hi, thats really good about your dog shows, you must really know your stuff i wish you luck in all your shows ..mary


----------



## zac (Sep 22, 2008)

dogpositivetraining said:


> Hi,
> 
> That's good news, I'm sure the behaviourist will help you overcome this issue, and they sound like they use positive methods.
> 
> ...


hi, thats really good about your dog shows, you must really know your stuff i wish you luck in all your shows ..mary ( am a newbie and still getting used to the site wasnt sure if id messed up the last reply to you .)


----------

